# Old Lane Mill Halifax. AKA... Rawsons Mill.



## Silent Hill (Sep 7, 2011)

I know the Mill has been well trampled underfoot in the past, but despite It's stripped out and well tagged state, I found my time in here quite pleasing to the eye and blessed with lovely light for shooting with. The only minus point was the multitude of kids running amok in what was to them a playground devoid of any health and safety. Kids just have no sense of fear these days 

The Approach with Old Lane Inn on the left. There use to be a working mens club next to the Inn! Maybe the building on the right used to be that? Some kind soul may shed some light on the matter 







The Mill itself. It was steam powered and built in 1825 by James Akroyd. It was steel framed (the first in Britain) and solid stone floors which was supposed to be fire proof. Akroyd then built the first Jacquard Looms which were housed in the Mill. Rumour also has it that a night watchman used to fire a blunderbuss each evening to signal that he was on duty 






The beautifully crafted iron frame. Hats off to Mr Akroyd.











The engine house. This runs the full width of the Mill, and you can see the semi circular recess where the fly wheel was housed.






High in the roof was some lovely ornate plasterwork, but unfortunately I was limited to the wide angle only on this trip. And those god awful out of character concrete steps 






The boiler house, devoid of a boiler and a roof 






Some of the floors and stairwells.


























Shouldn't there have been a clock here?











And through the round window at the end of the day! High rise living.






Next time I'm going when the bambinos are busy at school  ​


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed love3 Mills and places like it really atmospheric been in a few. Well done


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 8, 2011)

This looks like a really good explore!

Thanks for posting


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

What a fab place. Agree with Pincheck, mills have great atmosphere. Love your pics, Spiral.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

Some lovely oop Narth industrialis. good work Spiral.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 10, 2011)

Cracking pix Grommets!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 10, 2011)

Many thanks for the positive comments


----------



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellent post and way coooool photos


----------

